# Se produjo un error



## Mferlopez

Buenos días. El otro día, en un texto de informática, me corrigieron la expresión "Se produjo un error". ¿Es incorrecta esa colocación para la palabra "error"? ¿Es preferible "ocurrió un error" o "hubo un error"? Por favor, indicarme alternativas correctas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mister Draken

Están hilando muy fino.

DPD:
*producir(se)*. ‘Originar(se)’, ‘elaborar o crear’ y ‘dar [algo] como fruto’. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _conducir_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 24).

Es cierto que el DLE no pone un uso pronominal del verbo.

Y el _Redes. Diccionario combinatorio el español contemporáneo_ de Ignacio Bosque (catedrático de la RAE) no recoje esa colocación.

Pero "se produjo un error" se lee mucho.


----------



## Xiscomx

¿Puedes poner el texto o parte de él para poder sopesar lo conveniente?


----------



## Lamarimba

Es interesante en informática saber *qué* ha ocasionado el error.

El verbo "producir " pone el énfasis en el *proceso* que conduce a un cierto* resultado* (el error en este caso), mejor que el simple "haber un error".

Compara _se producen naranjas_ con _hay naranjas_.


----------



## Trastolillo

Mferlopez said:


> Buenos días. El otro día, en un texto de informática, me corrigieron la expresión "Se produjo un error". ¿Es incorrecta esa colocación para la palabra "error"? ¿Es preferible "ocurrió un error" o "hubo un error"? Por favor, indicarme alternativas correctas. Muchas gracias.



Hola.

Yo creo que eso sucede en un preciso momento en el que estamos trabajando con el ordenador y algo falla, bien sea el Sistema Operativo o el programa o programas con los que estemos trabajando.

Es la pesadilla de cualquiera.

Ahora bien, el mensaje que salta cuando esto sucede es "_Se *ha producido* un error_".
Es algo presente, no pasado.

Saludos.


----------



## jilar

Mferlopez said:


> Buenos días. El otro día, en un texto de informática, me corrigieron la expresión "Se produjo un error". ¿Es incorrecta esa colocación para la palabra "error"? ¿Es preferible "ocurrió un error" o "hubo un error"? Por favor, indicarme alternativas correctas. Muchas gracias.


No es incorrecto decir "se produjo un error".
¿Preferible otras formas? Depende de cada uno, digo yo.

¿Cómo te lo corrigieron? ¿Y cuál es su justificación?

Yo entendería igual, dado el contexto, un mensaje tal como:
"Error detectado."

O incluso simplemente:
"¡Error!"


Entiendo que estás ante el mensaje que te da un programa informático cuando aparece, se da, ocurre... un error o fallo.


----------



## Doraemon-

A mí me parece perfecta, no le veo el problema.
¿Quién o qué te lo corrigió, el corrector del editor de textos o una persona?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Doraemon- said:


> A mí me parece perfecta, no le veo el problema.
> ¿Quién o qué te lo corrigió, el corrector del editor de textos o una persona?


Absolutamente de acuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## juanjorel

¿Pero son informáticos o ligüistas?

A priori, yo no sabría decir si es estrictamente correcto o incorrecto. Ahra bien, la frase es totalmente habitual y está completamente naturalizada, sobre todo en informática, en Google hay más de 13.000.000 de entradas.





Así que lo primero que yo les diría, es que se dejen de hinchar. De todos modos la cuestión es interesante, espepero más opiniones.


----------



## Azarosa

Es correctísima la expresión "se produjo un error" (y digo esto con absoluta certeza desde el campo de mi especialización). La incorrección la ha producido quien le ha corregido la oración. Como mucho, y por ser ser más elegantes y canónicos en el tiempo verbal, tal vez hubiera dicho "se ha producido un error". Acuerdo totalmente con juanjorel, en todos sus términos.


----------



## La Narda

Error coordina directamente con los verbos: incurrir, cometer, caer, etc.
"Producirse/se produjo un error" es una expresión ambigua, usada en relación a procesos mecanizados que se utiliza tanto si la causa es por fallo en la máquina, cuanto si es debida a un error humano en la implementación de los datos que intervienen sobre las instrucciones de control.
En conclusión, el motivo de la duda planteada en este hilo pudiere deberse a la múltiple intervención de causas distintas, referidas a un proceso que arroje error.


----------



## Ballenero

A mí también me sorprende porque es una frase muy habitual.
Sin embargo, mirando las acepciones de “producir”, ninguna de ellas acepta “error”.

Lo cierto es que solamente aparecen juntos “producir” y “error” en la forma impersonal: se produjo, se ha producido un error.
Nunca se dice: produje un error o has producido un error,
ni tampoco: (él o ella) produce errores ni produzcamos un error o ¡producid un error!
ni: ellos producirán un error.

Debe de ser eso, una frase hecha, mal hecha entonces (que va a seguir usándose a pesar de todo).


----------



## La Narda

Ballenero said:


> A mí también me sorprende porque es una frase muy habitual.
> Sin embargo, mirando las acepciones de “producir”, ninguna de ellas acepta “error”.
> 
> Lo cierto es que solamente aparecen juntos “producir” y “error” en la forma impersonal: se produjo, se ha producido un error.
> Nunca se dice: produje un error o has producido un error,
> ni tampoco: (él o ella) produce errores ni produzcamos un error o ¡producid un error!
> ni: ellos producirán un error.
> 
> Debe de ser eso, una frase hecha, mal hecha entonces (que va a seguir usándose a pesar de todo).


Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. En puridad solo existen errores humanos.
Cosa distinta es que el error humano pueda mediatizarse a través de una máquina y en tal caso,  repercutiría en ésta el error pero ya lo sería en forma de fallo.
*"Se ha producido repercutido un error"*
*"Se ha producido un error fallo" *


----------



## lagartija68




----------



## Mister Draken

lagartija68 said:


> View attachment 69481



¿Cuál es la fuente, @lagartija68 ? El DLE no trae esa acepción.





La Narda said:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. En puridad solo existen errores humanos.
> Cosa distinta es que el error humano pueda mediatizarse a través de una máquina y en tal caso, se repercutiría el error pero ya lo sería en forma de fallo.
> *"Se ha producido repercutido un error"*
> *"Se ha producido un error fallo" *



El verbo repercutir no es pronominal.


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken, disculpe, por favor, pero más allá de que la fuente de @lagartija68 no pareciera ser de la sacrosanta RAE, el mismo DLE, en su 4ta. acepción, especifica: 4. tr. Procurar, originar, ocasionar. Es correcto decir "se ha producido un error". De hecho, aparece en el Diccionario Histórico de la Lengua Española, en varias entradas (por copiar una: babilón na: "El siguiente texto de J.Ruiz _BAmor_ 1343 (1901) 1_c_: "A Daniel sacaste del poço de babilón" sería el primer testimonio de esta voz si se aceptara la propuesta de Aguado _Glos. JRuíz_ 1929, seguida por Corominas y algún otro editor de la obra, de considerar _babilón_ como adj., entendiendo que* en el texto se ha producido un error de transmisión* y ha de omitirse la prep. _de". _Me parece que darle largas al asunto es como rizar el rizo.


----------



## Mister Draken

Sí, estoy de acuerdo: no ricemos el rizo.

En #2 ya decía yo que el DLE (ni tan sacrosanto) no ponía v. prnl. aunque sí lo hace el DPD. Y eso me causó extrañeza. Me rectifico: el DLE sí trae la acepción.

Solo pregunté la fuente justamente para tener otra fuentes de consulta, nada más.


----------



## La Narda

Mister Draken said:


> El verbo repercutir no es pronominal.:


Corrijo:
"Ha repercutido un error"


----------



## juanjorel

*Producirse**:* Acontecer, suceder, tener lugar un hecho.


----------



## Azarosa

*_ha repercutido un error_ es una oración completamente anómala. El verbo es intransitivo y se construye con un complemento introducido por _en_ o _sobre._


----------



## Ballenero

Ya había visto y sopesado esta acepción:
4. tr. Procurar, originar, ocasionar.
Voy a cada una de esas, descartando las acepciones que no me parecen que correspondan.

Originar 2. prnl. Dicho de una cosa:
Traer su principio u origen de otra.
O sea, dicho de un error, ¿que trae su origen de otra cosa?

Ocasionar. 1. tr. Ser causa o motivo para que suceda algo.
O sea, un error es motivo para que suceda algo.

Causar. 3. tr. Ser ocasión o darla para que algo suceda.
O sea, un error da ocasión para que algo suceda.

Entiendo que todo esto significa algo pero no tengo claro que sea: “hay un error”.
Ahora mismo me siento como si no entendiera castellano.


----------



## La Narda

Azarosa said:


> *_ha repercutido un error_ es una oración completamente anómala. El verbo es intransitivo y se construye con un complemento introducido por _en_ o _sobre._



La oración correspondiente al mensaje antes citado sería: "En la máquina ha repercutido el/un error"


----------



## Mister Draken

Ballenero said:


> Ya había visto y sopesado esta acepción:
> 4. tr. Procurar, originar, ocasionar.
> Voy a cada una de esas, descartando las acepciones que no me parecen que correspondan.
> 
> Originar 2. prnl. Dicho de una cosa:
> Traer su principio u origen de otra.
> O sea, dicho de un error, ¿que trae su origen de otra cosa?
> 
> Ocasionar. 1. tr. Ser causa o motivo para que suceda algo.
> O sea, un error es motivo para que suceda algo.
> 
> Causar. 3. tr. Ser ocasión o darla para que algo suceda.
> O sea, un error da ocasión para que algo suceda.
> 
> Entiendo que todo esto significa algo pero no tengo claro que sea: “hay un error”.
> Ahora mismo me siento como si no entendiera castellano.



Has resumido a la perfección el "ruido" que me ha producido la acepción 4. (del DLE) relacionada con la frase en cuestión. Y no has desarrollado "procurar" porque eso ya haría que la cabeza nos explote en millones de fragmentos.


----------



## Azarosa

La Narda, no quiero distraer el tema de esta entrada, pero "en la maquina" es un circunstancial; y acá se trata de un verbo con complemento de régimen "repercutir en"; es raro ver "en la máquina" al inicio de la oración, como un adjunto en foco...en fin, no importa.


----------



## La Narda

Ta





Azarosa said:


> La Narda, no quiero distraer el tema de esta entrada, pero "en la maquina" es un circunstancial; y acá se trata de un verbo con complemento de régimen "repercutir en"; es raro ver "en la máquina" al inicio de la oración, como un adjunto en foco...en fin, no importa.


Tal vez se entienda mejor "El error repercute/ha repercutido en la máquina" .. tal vez.



juanjorel said:


> *Producirse**:* Acontecer, suceder, tener lugar un hecho.



Todas son expresiones de muy diversa naturaleza semántica.

-Producir: implica necesariamente la existencia de un vínculo causa-efecto, materializado en el producto. 
-Suceder: simplemente determina el orden temporal aún sin ninguna otra relación causal con hechos anteriores. 
-Acontecer: prescinde totalmente del orden temporal y de nexo causal. Se define por inmediatez. 
Por último: "tener lugar un hecho" , me sugiere una cuestión geográfica. El lugar donde el hecho se manifiesta.
La única relación que observo entre todas esas expresiones y la debatida: error, es que involucran un hecho. Ahora intento dar sentido concreto al hecho y no encuentro coherencia semántica entre "producción" y "error". Obviamente salvo en su extendida aplicación aforística.


----------



## lagartija68

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Cuál es la fuente, @lagartija68 ? El DLE no trae esa acepción.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El verbo repercutir no es pronominal.


La fuente es WordReference.


----------



## juanjorel

La Narda said:


> Todas son expresiones de muy diversa naturaleza semántica.
> 
> -Producir: implica necesariamente la existencia de un vínculo causa-efecto, materializado en el producto.
> -Suceder: simplemente determina el orden temporal aún sin ninguna otra relación causal con hechos anteriores.
> -Acontecer: prescinde totalmente del orden temporal y de nexo causal. Se define por inmediatez.
> Por último: "tener lugar un hecho" , me sugiere una cuestión geográfica. El lugar donde el hecho se manifiesta.
> La única relación que observo entre todas esas expresiones y la debatida: error, es que involucran un hecho. Ahora intento dar sentido concreto al hecho y no encuentro coherencia semántica entre "producción" y "error". Obviamente salvo en su extendida aplicación aforística.


"Se produjo un hecho inesperado: cayó un meteorito en el Polo Norte".

Producirse se utiliza con ese sentido y significado, el de "acontecer", no sé si se corresponderá o no con su etimología, pero así se lo utiliza, y es lo que más importa, el valor y el significado presente de una palabra.


----------



## jilar

juanjorel said:


> el de "acontecer"


O suceder, ocurrir.

Yo no tengo ninguna duda al respecto. Por eso dije que el mensaje es correcto. ¿Que hay otras alternativas? Pues claro.
¿Mejores o peores? Eso ya depende de como uno prefiera decirlo.

No hace mucho se produjo/ocurrió... una erupción en La Palma.


----------



## Ballenero

Entonces es mejor no preguntarse nada (porque es de tontos), no dudar (para que no se rían de ti), aceptar lo que sea (porque siempre se ha hecho así y punto), callar (porque si no te puedes llevar una), tener fe (aunque sea inexplicable), aceptar un “porque sí” como respuesta científica.
En ese caso, apaguen la luz de WR y vámonos a ver la tele.

Ahora en serio, busquemos una explicación.
Ni hecho inesperado ni erupción ni nada se produjo teniendo en cuenta lo que dice el diccionario de la rae.
¿Por qué otros diccionarios ofrecen otras acepciones que sí son coherentes como suceder, ocurrir, etc?
¿No será que sus autores se encontraron en esta misma situación y por eso las añadieron?
¿Si todas las ovejas se tiran por un barranco, nosotros también?


----------



## Mister Draken

Como tengo las mismas dudas que @Ballenero , acabo de poner la consulta en Fundéu (sin albergar muchas esperanzas de que no se vayan por las ramas, debo admitir):

Leo la siguiente frase: "Si se erradican los signos de puntuación, se dificulta enormemente la lectura. Es posible leer sin ellos, pero pueden producirse muchos errores en la comprensión de los textos".
Sin embargo, si busco las acepciones del verbo "producir" en el DLE ninguna es de verbo pronominal y ninguna responde a la acepción  que tiene en la frase (que entiendo quiere decir "acontecer", "suceder, "ocurrir"). ¿Está bien usado el verbo "producirse" con el sustantivo "error"? Y de ser así, ¿por qué el DLE no recoge esa acepción? Gracias

La frase que usé es de cosecha de la propia Fundéu.


----------



## juanjorel

Ballenero said:


> Entonces es mejor no preguntarse nada (porque es de tontos), no dudar (para que no se rían de ti), aceptar lo que sea (porque siempre se ha hecho así y punto), callar (porque si no te puedes llevar una), tener fe (aunque sea inexplicable), aceptar un “porque sí” como respuesta científica.
> En ese caso, apaguen la luz de WR y vámonos a ver la tele.
> 
> Ahora en serio, busquemos una explicación.
> Ni hecho inesperado ni erupción ni nada se produjo teniendo en cuenta lo que dice el diccionario de la rae.
> ¿Por qué otros diccionarios ofrecen otras acepciones que sí son coherentes como suceder, ocurrir, etc?
> ¿No será que sus autores se encontraron en esta misma situación y por eso las añadieron?
> ¿Si todas las ovejas se tiran por un barranco, nosotros también?


Disculpame, pero las ovejas generalmente son las que siguen ciegamente a la RAE: "porque lo dice la RAE debe ser cierto". Dudá vos también. A mí la publicación me despertó dudas, no lo voy a negar, ni doy por cerrado el tema, pero convengamos en que así se utiliza la palabra.

"Se produjo un incendio".
"Se produjo un accidente".
etc

Quizás esta vez a la RAE se le escapó la tortuga y los otros diccionarios tengan razón. Yo voy  seguir utilizando la palabra de ese modo.


----------



## La Narda

*Errare humanum est*
Errar es una condición de la existencia humana que las máquinas nunca van a poseer.
Por mucho andromorfismo que sus programadores apliquen para con vocablos inferidos desde usos genéricos, dar apariencia de hecho consumado por la máquina a un acto inherente a la especie humana. Los errores como las ideas, seguirán *naciendo* porque esa es su cierta titulación y su pura naturaleza existencial.
No se producen conceptos ni pensamientos; ideas ni doctrinas y por la misma inversa razón, los _errores_ que cumplen una binaria función en relación a aquellos, son imposibles de producir.
Tal vez sea posible repercutirlos, inducirlos, o trasferirlos siempre en subordinada forma; producirlos directamente de ninguna.


----------



## juanjorel

La Narda said:


> *Errare humanum est*
> Errar es una condición de la existencia humana que las máquinas nunca van a poseer.
> Por mucho andromorfismo que sus programadores apliquen para con vocablos inferidos desde usos genéricos, dar apariencia de hecho consumado por la máquina a un acto inherente a la especie humana. Los errores como las ideas, seguirán *naciendo* porque esa es su cierta titulación y su pura naturaleza existencial.
> No se producen conceptos ni pensamientos; ideas ni doctrinas y por la misma inversa razón, los _errores_ que cumplen una binaria función en relación a aquellos, son imposibles de producir.
> Tal vez sea posible repercutirlos, inducirlos, o trasferirlos siempre en subordinada forma; producirlos directamente de ninguna.


No, en este caso no importa la naturaleza del hecho, la cuestíon es si la expresión "se produjo" equivale a "acontenció/ocurrió/sucedió/etc", y la respuesta es que sí.

Dejo algunos otros ejemplos, en este caso de la RAE: 

"La huelga general se produjo el 16 de mayo de 1977"
"Se produjo un renacimiento del gusto por la zarzuela"
"En esa fecha se produjo el encuentro entre Franco y Hitler"


----------



## swift

Mister Draken said:


> Sin embargo, si busco las acepciones del verbo "producir" en el DLE ninguna es de verbo pronominal y ninguna responde a la acepción que tiene en la frase


Quizá “se” más bien sea un marcador de voz media…


----------



## La Narda

juanjorel said:


> No, en este caso no importa la naturaleza del hecho, la cuestíon es si la expresión "se produjo" equivale a "acontenció/ocurrió/sucedió/etc", y la respuesta es que sí.


La naturaleza del hecho es determinante para dar su coherente definición al concepto que lo describe.
Obviamente "Se ha producido un error" existe y no niego del error su existencia, lo que refuto es darle validez. Tanto más cierto es que el término: _producir_, juega en el lenguaje común un papel "escoba", barriendo _a grosso modo_ significados de distinto tipo, sin filtrar su significante.
Mi respuesta a la pregunta planteada es que el significado del verbo _producir,_ salvo en forma adjetiva de participio: _producido_ por los motivos ya expuestos en el hilo, presenta una incoherente razón de significante para servir de sintagma en relación directa al sustantivo error.
Las otras opciones propuestas para el mensaje por *Mferlopez* : "hubo un error" "ocurrió un error", sí me parecen significantemente coherentes en tanto ambos verbos simplemente determinan la existencia del hecho sin añadir otros, contingentes, aspectos.
Saludos



juanjorel said:


> Dejo algunos otros ejemplos, en este caso de la RAE:
> 
> "La huelga general se produjo el 16 de mayo de 1977"
> "Se produjo un renacimiento del gusto por la zarzuela"
> "En esa fecha se produjo el encuentro entre Franco y Hitler"


Suscribo las primera y tercera. En cuanto a la segunda, me reservo la opinión.


----------



## Xiscomx

María Moliner *se produce* con eficacia por medio de su pluma; construcción particular mía aplicada a partir de la acepción 9, pronominal del DRAE: _Explicarse, darse a entender por medio de la palabra_ (sin ningún ejemplo de uso); sin embargo, la GEL, con idénticos significados, sí facilita un ejemplo de uso: *producirse* 2. _*Se produce* con énfasis. _En sinónimosonline.com se ofrece otro ejemplo: _Este conferencista *se produce* muy bien, es muy claro._

La breve expresión servida por la hasta ahora 'silenciosa' compañera, @Mferlopez, _*Se produjo un error* _es de elocuente viveza, por lo cual no debería producir reparos su uso, puesto que el aviso emergente de @juanjorel en #9 es causado por haber introducido unos parámetros no identificados por el programa informático, por lo que, muy acertadamente, este nos podría reconvenir la acción:



> *Si bien el error que acaba de sufrir no se lo ha producido usted mismo, sí ha sido su ineptitud la que lo ha originado.*





La Narda said:


> Suscrivo Suscribo las primera y tercera. En cuanto a la segunda, me reservo la opinión.


Yo también las suscribo y meto la segunda dentro del dictamen.


----------



## yatecuento

La frase "se produjo un temblor " (hablando de volcanes) es totalmente válida, se produjo un desprendimiento, se produjo un desentendimiento, se produjo una paradoja, se produjo una avería,  etc .
Parece que se puede usar cuando hablamos de acontecimientos. En informática un error es un tipo de acontecimiento.


----------



## Mister Draken

El _Diccionario del español actual_ (Seco-Andrés-Ramos) consigna las siguientes acepciones:

1) v.tr. Hacer que algo [cd] exista o llegue a ser realidad.
2) v.pr. Llegar [algo] a existir o ser realidad.

7) Mostrarse o aparecer.

¿Zanja esto la cuestión?

A la primera acepción del DLE 

1. tr. Engendrar, procrear, criar. Se usa hablando más propiamente de las obras de la naturaleza, y, por ext., de las del entendimiento.

entonces le falta la precisión de las definiciones 1) y 2). Y la marca de v.prnl.


----------



## swift

Mister Draken said:


> Y la marca de v.prnl.


Sigo creyendo que “se” podría ser un marcador de voz media, pero a ver qué te dicen los muchachones de la FundéuRAE.


----------



## Artifacs

swift said:


> Sigo creyendo que “se” podría ser un marcador de voz media.


 Concuerdo con esa hipótesis.

Fuente: se | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas 
 También se construyen necesariamente con el pronombre átono las acepciones pronominales que corresponden a la llamada *«voz media»*, con la que se expresa que al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: 

_El barco se hundió
En primavera los campos se llenan de flores._


----------



## Mister Draken

Sí, perdón @swift No quiero que parezca que he desatendido tu opinión. Podría ser un marcador de voz media, es cierto. ¿No creen pues que la no tan sacrosanta RAE debería marcar esta característica en el DLE?


----------



## swift

Mister Draken said:


> ¿No creen pues que la no tan sacrosanta RAE debería marcar esta característica en el DLE?


No. 😅 Para hacerlo, tendría que meterse en el plano sintáctico y a ver quién será el valiente que se pondrá a enmendar toooodas las entradas en que un verbo transitivo admite voz media.


----------



## Mister Draken

Respuesta de Fundéu:


----------



## La Narda

Xiscomx said:


> María Moliner *se produce* con eficacia por medio de su pluma; construcción particular mía aplicada a partir de la acepción 9, pronominal del DRAE: _Explicarse, darse a entender por medio de la palabra_ (sin ningún ejemplo de uso);


"María Moliner, se produce (a sí misma)"
 El sujeto agente - expresado- y el sujeto paciente - elíptico-coinciden en Maria Moliner. El significante: produce, mantiene por tanto su coherencia significativa.
Otra cosa sería juzgar con criterios estéticos la figura del enunciado y yo sobre gustos, mejor no opino.


Xiscomx said:


> La breve expresión servida por la hasta ahora 'silenciosa' compañera, @Mferlopez, _*Se produjo un error* _es de elocuente viveza, por lo cual no debería producir reparos su uso,9


En este punto discrepo.
No se identifica otro sujeto agente y dada la forma transitiva en voz activa del verbo: _produjo_, el pronombre pudiere derivar al sustantivo: error la función de sujeto agente, lo que determinaría un sentido incoherente en el enunciado.
En conclusión: "Se produjo un error fallo"


Xiscomx said:


> La Narda dijo:
> Suscrivo Suscribo las primera y tercera. En cuanto a la segunda, me reservo la opinión.


Agradezco tu corrección. Ya lo decía mi abuela: "_en casa del herrero cuchillo de palo". _


----------



## La Narda

La tesis de Fundéu RAE es incongruente para con el análisis sintáctico de una completa estructura oracional.
"Producirse un error" no forma una oración sino un elemento constitutivo que se ha seccionado para someterlo a examen tecnicista. Por tanto, resulta totalmente inservible para determinar la coherencia semántica de un enunciado con sentido completo.
En fin, _gran alforja para tan corto viaje_.


----------



## Ballenero

juanjorel said:


> Dejo algunos otros ejemplos, en este caso de la RAE:
> 
> "La huelga general se produjo el 16 de mayo de 1977"
> "Se produjo un renacimiento del gusto por la zarzuela"
> "En esa fecha se produjo el encuentro entre Franco y Hitler"


Estos ejemplos concuerdan con las acepciones que ofrece el diccionario.
La segunda corresponde a la primera acepción.
Con todo respeto, olvidémonos de otros casos y centrémonos en “error”.



Mister Draken said:


> Respuesta de Fundéu:
> 
> View attachment 69549


No han respondido a la pregunta, no han dicho qué acepción se está usando.
En mi opinión, es la típica respuesta hecha en modo “piloto automático”, no se ha analizado el asunto en profundidad.
Si no es verbo pronominal ¿por qué hablan de “producirse un error”, con el verbo en forma pronominal?
Debería ser “producir un error”, nos quedamos como antes.
____________________________________

No importa, creo que he encontrado la explicación a este uso de “producir”.

Los errores, desde siempre, se cometen.
¡Ay! pero a este verbo siempre le ha acompañado un aura de malditismo porque implica algo malo; se comete un error, se comete un fraude, se comete un asesinato, se comete un atentado… nunca se comete una obra de amor.
Entonces, este uso de “producir”, al aparecer la informática, se tomó de uno anterior, que ya existía pero que pecaba de lo mismo que el informático.
Ese uso anterior se daba en frases que daban a entender una decisión equivocada por parte de alguien.
Lo correcto hubiera sido decir: “se ha cometido un error”, pero claro, eso significa: “alguien ha cometido un error”.
Con lo cual se estaría acusando a alguien de hacer mal las cosas, y si ese alguien tuviera cierto poder, podría ser peligroso hacerle esa afrenta.

Así que, en algún momento, alguien se vio obligado a templar su aseveración para no despertar las iras de nadie contra él y en vez de proclamar que “se ha cometido un error”, que es lo mismo que “él ha cometido un error”, o sea, “ese señor tan poderoso se ha equivocado y yo, que soy un mindundi, estoy aquí acusándole de chapucero”, tuvo que decir: “se ha producido…”.
De esta manera parece que el error surge de forma espontánea y no por culpa de nadie, porque al no poderse decir: “Tal persona ha producido un error”, nadie se siente aludido.

Y se continuó haciendo ese uso viciado de “producir” y cuando hizo su aparición la informática junto con sus errores informáticos, decidieron expresarlo de esta manera.

Compruebo, en Google libros, que muchos manuales sobre temas informáticos usan “cometer” en lugar de “producir”, parece que los autores se han percatado del fallo.
Para mí, “producir” no es correcto; “adecuado” responden, es decir, ajustado a las necesidades.
No voy a darle más vueltas porque para usar el lenguaje, generalmente, hay que ajustarse a las necesidades y circunstancias, aunque la respuesta en dos escuetas líneas de la FUNDA me hace pensar que no les gusta o no saben llevar a cabo la práctica del lenguaje.


----------



## lagartija68

Si producir es generar algo, hacer que algo exista, darle origen, nacimiento, entonces ser producido o producirse se diría de algo que ha pasado a la existencia, que ha surgido, se ha generado, se ha originado, ha nacido.
"Prodúzcase un error" y un error se produjo.


----------



## swift

lagartija68 said:


> “Prodúzcase un error” y un error se produjo.


Y hubo tarde y hubo mañana un día séptimo. 😝


----------



## Ballenero

lagartija68 said:


> "Prodúzcase un error" y un error se produjo.


No, un error se comete, alguien lo comete.


----------



## juanjorel

Otra forma de decirlo: "El error *es producto de *una serie de sucesos aleatorios".


----------



## Artifacs

lagartija68 said:


> "Prodúzcase un error" y un error se produjo.


 
Lo hicieron los electroduendes, son siempre los responsables. (La bola de cristal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre).


----------



## La Narda

El verbo ya había nacido cuando a alguien se le ocurrió envolverlo en papel de "objetos producidos" .



juanjorel said:


> Otra forma de decirlo: "El error *es producto de *una serie de sucesos aleatorios".


Particularmente no me convence pero estoy obligado a reconocer que esa puntualización sitúa el tema en un terreno aleatorio. Más allá todo son dogmáticas teorías y cada quien elija la suya.
La mía: "el error se originó por *causa desconocida*".

_pd_: lo digo muy en serio


----------

